# Nass 4/19/12



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2012)

We had a nice rip in the woods of Burlington last night.  The Mayor of Nass led a sweet loop around the soccer fields with a sampling of Stone east.  I doubt I can remember all the trail names, but it was something like Dip>Half Pipe>Long way home>Llama Farm>around to cross Punch Brook>up to GW>Rouges? (redone with switchbacks  )>dirt jumps>up BMX stunt trail>Lollipop (I sat this one out as I needed a break)>upper Dentist>Blue Red (including the rock garden, which I nailed)>Jail Bait>something>Two Bridges>Ass kicker climb that I can't remember the name of.

I ended up with a distance of about 8.5 miles.  The guys up front were keeping up a pretty good pace.  I felt bad that they had to keep waiting up for me.  According to my GPS my moving average speed was around 6.3mph, I bet the front guys were at least a mph faster than that.  There was just about 2000 feet of climbing.

Can't wait to get out again!  I love rides that push me, though I am getting a little tired of always falling to the back.  I'm going to have to work on that!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> We had a nice rip in the woods of Burlington last night.  The Mayor of Nass led a sweet loop around the soccer fields with a sampling of Stone east.  I doubt I can remember all the trail names, but it was something like Dip>Half Pipe>Long way home>Llama Farm>around to cross Punch Brook>up to GW>Rouges? (redone with switchbacks  )>dirt jumps>up BMX stunt trail>Lollipop (I sat this one out as I needed a break)>upper Dentist>Blue Red (including the rock garden, which I nailed)>Jail Bait>something>Two Bridges>Ass kicker climb that I can't remember the name of.
> 
> I ended up with a distance of about 8.5 miles.  The guys up front were keeping up a pretty good pace.  I felt bad that they had to keep waiting up for me.  According to my GPS my moving average speed was around 6.3mph, I bet the front guys were at least a mph faster than that.  There was just about 2000 feet of climbing.
> 
> Can't wait to get out again!  I love rides that push me, though I am getting a little tired of always falling to the back.  I'm going to have to work on that!



Looks like I missed a good ride. I always hate being the last guy too, feel like I am always holding up the group.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2012)

If you go on rides that I'm on you probably won't be the last guy...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> If you go on rides that I'm on you probably won't be the last guy...



I can always ride right on your tail if you want!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> .........Dip>Half Pipe>Long way home>Llama Farm>around to cross Punch Brook>up to GW>Rouges? (redone with switchbacks  )>dirt jumps>up BMX stunt trail>Lollipop (I sat this one out as I needed a break)>upper Dentist>Blue Red (including the rock garden, which I nailed)>Jail Bait>something>Two Bridges>Ass kicker climb that I can't remember the name of.



Sounds like you went up NW Passage from the GW and then it would be Jail Bait>Butz Backdoor>Bridges>B52 Climb. 

Good route for sure. Can't wait to get back out riding.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Sounds like you went up NW Passage from the GW and then it would be Jail Bait>Butz Backdoor>Bridges>B52 Climb.
> 
> Good route for sure. Can't wait to get back out riding.



Yes, that's right, I was drawing a blank on some names.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice! I am so overdue for a new bike. Just so far out of the budget with a baby on the way 

I keep coming into this forum pretty much just to complain about that.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> Nice! I am so overdue for a new bike. Just so far out of the budget with a baby on the way
> 
> I keep coming into this forum pretty much just to complain about that.



Should of had one on the shower registry.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Should of had one on the shower registry.



:beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> Nice! I am so overdue for a new bike. Just so far out of the budget with a baby on the way
> 
> I keep coming into this forum pretty much just to complain about that.



o3Jeff has a couple of mountain bikes not being used. I'm sure you could borrow one for the season


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2012)

i'll give him some stickers for trade :lol:

Can I put a baby seat on the back???


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> i'll give him some stickers for trade :lol:
> 
> Can I put a baby seat on the back???



Maybe a couple shirts and a sweatshirt too!


----------

